# So Zimbloth Broke Down And Bought An Axe-Fx Ultra



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I'm a tube diehard but I can no longer sit back and not give this thing a try so I ordered one up. Everything I've heard has sounded so cool and people whose opinions I value have endorsed the unit so, what the hell?

Can any of you guys out there, especially those who come from tube backgrounds give me some advice or insight about what I should expect? Any tips or tricks to get the most out of the unit? I plan on trying it both direct and through the poweramp of my beloved VHT Pittbull (similar to the 2/90/2). I may also run it through the Diezel Herbert I have coming in stock as well.

The unit comes tomorrow, I'm pretty stoked! Thanks in advance for any assistance. I welcome any and all help  Even from blasphemous Line 6 fans 

Of course, a review will be forthcoming as well. Hopefully the Axe-Fx Ultra will be worthy of at least four Handlebar Mustache Serpents.

Some Clips (Updated Regularly)


*Clip #1*: Random riffs, nothing exciting. Caparison in C standard.

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/axefx_01.mp3[/media]

*Clip #2*: Another gibberish riff to test tones. Ibanez Custom 8 w/ BKPs.

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/axefx_02.mp3[/media]

*Clip #3*: Simple riff I recorded upon request as a backing part. Same as #3.

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/axefx_03.mp3[/media]


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2009)

Woa, didn't see this coming to be honest, you seem so much of a tube guy.
No advice from me really, but congrats on the purchase and hope you enjoy, looking forward to a review.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Woa, didn't see this coming to be honest, you seem so much of a tube guy.
> No advice from me really, but congrats on the purchase and hope you enjoy, looking forward to a review.



The way I look at it is, I paid $1499.99 for my TC Electronic G-Force processor. If the Axe-FX is on par with that for the effects side of things AND has killer amp tones, then that's a great deal IMO.

I'm not replacing my VHT or anything, I just would love something that can get great recorded tones and sound good live as well if need be. The fact you can load your own impulses in there is so cool too.


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2009)

So the Axe FX is pretty much the same price as the TC? Sounds pretty sweet.
I'm curious about the noise gate in the Axe FX, tell us about it in the review. Wondering if it beats the NS-2 for performance.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> So the Axe FX is pretty much the same price as the TC? Sounds pretty sweet.
> I'm curious about the noise gate in the Axe FX, tell us about it in the review. Wondering if it beats the NS-2 for performance.



The Axe-FX standard is, yeah. I got the 'ultra' which is a bit more.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 13, 2009)

Honestly I think you'll like it. As for tips and tricks you may want to visit the Fractal forum.

My only advise would be not to get overwhelmed with the options, because there are many. You may like some of the presets, you may not like any of them. Just create a blank patch and start simple.


----------



## thadood (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah. Allow yourself plenty of time to play around. There are so many options! Start with the basic options of the effects first while studying what the advanced parameters do. Someone wrote up something about one of his patches that has a pitch detector before chorus+delay, which allowed him to control how much chorus+delay were added to the dry signal based on the pitch of the notes he was playing, meaning lower notes/rhythm playing = very low chorus+delay, while higher notes/solos had more of them! That's insane, and it's amazing that a 2u rack unit can do that!

But, personal experience here.. 7.0 has some AMAZING things going on within the amp models. The bias parameter really does make a difference! I can't tell what I like better, an amp running like a class A or one in class AB, or even B! I haven't even had the time to hook up my guitar rig to try 7.0 out through my cab yet =\


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 13, 2009)

RTFM. That's all I'll say


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 13, 2009)

i would be so terrified of even going near an axe-fx!

i sooo want one!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 13, 2009)

One of these is sounding more and more appealing, but, paying back shit at moment, but it's on the list of things to get I think!


----------



## B36arin (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations man! Can't wait for the review, I'm a tube guy myself, and I don't have that much experience with modelers, so it'll surely be an interesting read 

This is at the top of my shopping list, as soon as we get into May I'm going to order one


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 13, 2009)

1. If you're going to run it through a guitar cab, make sure to turn off the cabinet and mic models.

2. Definitely upgrade to the 7.00 firmware, as well as getting the reworked (7.0) factory presets/patches.

3. Also, once you're settled, create a patch from scratch. This is likely to give you the most satisfaction, as far as building tones that work for you. While the presets vary, they, imo, don't prepare you for the full potential of the Axe-Fx.

4. Enjoy!

EDIT: I should also mention, if you decide to use the patch editor on the PC, I've noticed issues at times switching between patches. A patch that is "right", becomes not right (tone/brightness is off) when coming back to it (again only if you're using the PC patch editor to send patches to the AFX). Wanted to mention this, because I experienced this issue early on, and didn't realize what was going on, and it tainted my initial view of the unit.

For more details of the issue I experience: http://www.fractalaudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4097


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Nick can't wait to hear your impressions on the unit. I've been kinda frustrated with my Vetta II patches lately and insanely tempted by all the positive things I have heard via the peeps here.

I've been debating selling another guitar over the last few weeks to fund one myself. 

So congrats and yeah give us a indepth review.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 13, 2009)

The AFX has far surpassed my highest expectations. The only thing I could ask for (because I'm greedy  )would be more high gain models (really hoping we get an Engl Invader model some day).


----------



## moshwitz (Feb 13, 2009)

Man. I really want one of these bad,, I may have to sell some of my heard or just not eat or something when i get my custom 7 V paid off to fund this thing. I've heard some really great clips out of them that seems to just crush all other modelers out there,, looking forward to your review.

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheers for all the advice guys 



OzoneJunkie said:


> The AFX has far surpassed my highest expectations. The only thing I could ask for (because I'm greedy  )would be more high gain models (really hoping we get an Engl Invader model some day).



That would be cool, but honestly I'm used to only needing 'a sound', so as long as I can get a few amazing tones I'll be happy. We'll see how it goes!



mikernaut said:


> Wow Nick can't wait to hear your impressions on the unit. I've been kinda frustrated with my Vetta II patches lately and insanely tempted by all the positive things I have heard via the peeps here.
> 
> I've been debating selling another guitar over the last few weeks to fund one myself.
> 
> So congrats and yeah give us a indepth review.



Thanks Mike, I'll definitely post a review once I get used to this thing and try it out thoroughly. I'll certainly post some initial thoughts later tonight though 



OzoneJunkie said:


> 1. If you're going to run it through a guitar cab, make sure to turn off the cabinet and mic models.
> 
> 2. Definitely upgrade to the 7.00 firmware, as well as getting the reworked (7.0) factory presets/patches.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all that. Fractal told me it would ship with the latest firmware so I trust I already have 7.00 



thadood said:


> Yeah. Allow yourself plenty of time to play around. There are so many options! Start with the basic options of the effects first while studying what the advanced parameters do. Someone wrote up something about one of his patches that has a pitch detector before chorus+delay, which allowed him to control how much chorus+delay were added to the dry signal based on the pitch of the notes he was playing, meaning lower notes/rhythm playing = very low chorus+delay, while higher notes/solos had more of them! That's insane, and it's amazing that a 2u rack unit can do that!
> 
> But, personal experience here.. 7.0 has some AMAZING things going on within the amp models. The bias parameter really does make a difference! I can't tell what I like better, an amp running like a class A or one in class AB, or even B! I haven't even had the time to hook up my guitar rig to try 7.0 out through my cab yet =\



Good advice dude, I'll keep that in mind 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> RTFM. That's all I'll say



Yep I plan to, this is not my first go-around with a modeler or complicated rack unit. I love reading manuals, perfect bathroom reading


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been monkeying around with solid state and digital preamps-->tube power amps quite a bit lately, and as long as you tweak your settings right, you'll be missing nothing between tube preamp vs. non. On the upside, you'll be gaining an assload of features and functionality. Of course, you already knew all that. 

I'd be very interested in hearing that through the 2/90/2.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 13, 2009)

we are waiting for a review


----------



## Cancer (Feb 13, 2009)

For everything I've read, I think you'll dig it. I definitely getting one, as soon as they release the floorboard.


----------



## starsnuffer (Feb 13, 2009)

Coming from another self-described tube junkie with an AFX ultra:

1.) Ignore the presets. There's a dozen good ones, don't bother looking for them.
2.) RTFM
3.) Setup your own preset. Even if you download someone elses, it won't sound the same as they described it with their rig and their guitar. Just add an amp model and nothing else and go from there. 
4.) Don't scoop your mids
5.) Tweak and tweak and tweak some more.
6.) enjoy!

It's a killer box, but it's NOT plug and play. It isn't for the meek or the lazy.

-W


----------



## march (Feb 13, 2009)

a question that pops up often is whether to keep the power amp simulation on, even if using a tube or SS power amp. I leave it on, as many do, much more dynamic and punchy. Mic simulation off though.

And try out the Brown patch, 007 (in 6.10, haven't updated yet). Heaven.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 13, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yep I plan to, this is not my first go-around with a modeler or complicated rack unit. I love reading manuals, perfect bathroom reading



If it's not your first modeler you're set, because this is THE easiest thing to program. Ever. I just meant RTFM because there's so much shit it's easy to get lost. As far as setting up routing and amp sims and all that shit, easy as cake.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Feb 13, 2009)

Grats Nick,

JJ has brought the axe over to my place a few times and I am still blown away everytime I plug into it.

I do have a habit of hitting one chord...patch change, 1 cord, patch change..and so on


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 13, 2009)

If you're gonna have this at the practice space tomorrow, I'm definitely coming by to check it out...and bring the 2228!


----------



## bulb (Feb 13, 2009)

welcome to the club bro! hahah!
im very interested to hear what you think of it, though im 99.9&#37; sure you will think its the greatest thing evar!


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice, Nick!

I'm interested to see what you can do with it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

bulb said:


> welcome to the club bro! hahah!
> im very interested to hear what you think of it, though im 99.9% sure you will think its the greatest thing evar!



Hah thanks Mischa. We shall see!



WarriorOfMetal said:


> If you're gonna have this at the practice space tomorrow, I'm definitely coming by to check it out...and bring the 2228!



Yeah I will bring it tomorrow.



HAUCH said:


> It will be interesting to hear what you think of it. IMO nothing beats the honest punch of a tube amp, but people who own high end heads speak very highly of this thing. It will be the optimum setting for testing it...considering that you'll have a Herbert, VH4, Pitbull, Sig X, and several different cabs to test the Fractal against. I look forward to the review.



If at worst it blows away my G-Force for effects and sounds amazing for recording, it will be worth it. I have low expactions for it in a live environment, if it is great there too then bonus!



starsnuffer said:


> Coming from another self-described tube junkie with an AFX ultra:
> 
> 1.) Ignore the presets. There's a dozen good ones, don't bother looking for them.
> 2.) RTFM
> ...



Thanks, yeah I'll do that. I've already read the manual and I -never- scoop my mids. I'll start out with some presets just to get the hang of things, then start making my own tonestacks and see what happens.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 13, 2009)

if you are going to use it as an effects unit it rules, it you are going to use it as an effects unit/preamp it rules. start with an amp and a cab only. the get that sounding decent, most of the knobs react like normal ones, ie: master volume is going to get you that "pushed" feeling. once you figure you have an alright sound, put a drive block in front of it. also, don't forget to try the different mics and cabs and such. 

once you have a decent sound that isn't feeding back too much you can set the gate nicely and crank up the gain. 

I like the 5150 model, it's really nice after you get tweaking, also the usa lead 2 is awesome for high gain. the graphic eq's are a godsend. i will be very surprised if you don't end up loving the shit out of this nick. I'm the same way when it comes to tubes and couldn't get the line 6/other modelers (vsts and shit) to sound or feel like i wanted to. give it some time but i found some useable sounds from the presets and then once i got more comfortable and tweaked i looked at what i was first happy with and realised how much more i could do with the unit. i'm running a power amp/axefx rig now instead of my diezel/vht combo. that's how much i like this thing. 


once you get really comfortable with tweaking, then you can start mixing 2 amps and 2 cabs, and panning each so if you have a stereo cab(or two cabs) you have different sounds going to each speaker. this is what i'm doing and it kills. 

and all that is without effects. I learn something new almost every time i turn it on.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 13, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I will bring it tomorrow.



sweet  (btw check your text messages from yesterday  )


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the club! A few beginners cautions. Some of the buttons have odd quirks to them. Recall, Exit, and the Page buttons still cause me to stumble from time to time. Once you get used to what button does what, it (almost) becomes intuitive.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Nick 

Btw - love how you refer to yourself in the 3rd person


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay so here's the first clip I made with the Axe-Fx. This is just some random riff I came up with on the spot. Guitar is a Caparison Dellinger MC Aluminum tuned to C standard. I still don't know what I'm doing with DFHS 2.0.

Anyways, thoughts?

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/axefx_01.mp3[/media]


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

whoah! the base tone sounds awesome, though it sounds like it&#180;s too midsy and doesen&#180;t have enough presence to go on. it&#180;s like it&#180;s a little far back in a room, ya know? like, not as in a roomy reverberation, but like you&#180;re not getting the sound directly.

you can lower the guitars a little to let the drums come out louder, and it sounds like you can give the drums a little more low end.

i love the bite in the tone though


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 14, 2009)

That sounds bad ass dude. I'm still working on recording


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That sounds bad ass dude. I'm still working on recording



Thanks JJ 



MF_Kitten said:


> whoah! the base tone sounds awesome, though it sounds like it´s too midsy and doesen´t have enough presence to go on. it´s like it´s a little far back in a room, ya know? like, not as in a roomy reverberation, but like you´re not getting the sound directly.
> 
> you can lower the guitars a little to let the drums come out louder, and it sounds like you can give the drums a little more low end.
> 
> i love the bite in the tone though



Well I like it mid-heavy. I suppose it could use more presence but I'll revaluate with a fresh set of ears later sometime.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks JJ
> 
> 
> 
> Well I like it mid-heavy. I suppose it could use more presence but I'll revaluate with a fresh set of ears later sometime.



yeah, and the thing is that the base tone of it all sounds freakin´ awesome, with the bite and clarity on the low strings and all, but it´s like there´s a carpet between the "cab" and my ears, dulling the attack part of the sound, and therefore making it sound overpowered by the mids in a way. 

and yeah, i love my mids too, and tend to overdo them massively as well. i only notice after loading up the recording the following day, adter listening to some pro recordings through the day


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, and the thing is that the base tone of it all sounds freakin&#180; awesome, with the bite and clarity on the low strings and all, but it&#180;s like there&#180;s a carpet between the "cab" and my ears, dulling the attack part of the sound, and therefore making it sound overpowered by the mids in a way.
> 
> and yeah, i love my mids too, and tend to overdo them massively as well. i only notice after loading up the recording the following day, adter listening to some pro recordings through the day



I'm honestly just not hearing that, but I've been at it all night so I'll revaluate after I get time to refresh my ears like I said. I mean I do, but it doesn't seem that bad 

I didn't really do a lot of eqing, just 3dB @ 3khz. Perhaps if I boosted some of the frequencies that corresponds to the presence/air (like ~5-6khz) it would be better.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 14, 2009)

cool!
I like the tone you're getting already with this thing!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

it depends on what kind of monitoring you&#180;re listening through obviously, so let&#180;s wait and see what your ears say when they&#180;ve rested


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2009)

What are your first thoughts, Zim?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

playstopause said:


> What are your first thoughts, Zim?



I honesty don't know, I've just gone direct so far. It's pretty cool so far but I need to sleep on it, and also try it through a live amp before I'll have more definitive thoughts. 

I will say it has the best interface ever and the effects are phenomenal.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

i have a feeling you would love it through the power amp of a tube head


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i have a feeling you would love it through the power amp of a tube head



That's what I'll be tonight later today, I'll run it into my Pittbull UL. If its amazing like that maybe I'll pick up a 2/90/2 (I have some coming in stock soon anyways).


----------



## moshwitz (Feb 14, 2009)

That is pretty killer for a quicky,,was it fairly easy to come to that tone? did you start with a preset and tweek, or did you start from scratch?

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

moshwitz said:


> That is pretty killer for a quicky,,was it fairly easy to come to that tone? did you start with a preset and tweek, or did you start from scratch?
> 
> MOSHON
> DAVE



I started from scratch. I built a chain that was: TS808 --> Diezel --> 'German 4x12' --> Condensor Mic. That's about it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll chime in on poweramps...you'll likely want to run it through a nice tube power amp with the modeling off. That's how I prefer it. 

It sounds like a tube pre, I've become so happy with it that I couldn't imagine using anything else at this point. Sure I could put together a more conventional rig with Pre-Effects-Power, but with everything I need built into the AxeFx I'm pretty happy. The only thing I would change in my rig would be the power amp, or maybe speakers, but the AxeFx stays!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> I'll chime in on poweramps...you'll likely want to run it through a nice tube power amp with the modeling off. That's how I prefer it.



Yeah Mike I wouldn't think of doing it any other way. I'd only use the modeling live if I was plugging in to the venue's mixer/pa. Even then, I'd probably utilize the amp's dual output feature and run a poweramp/cab _and_ direct duo. Assuming I even use this live ever.

Any thoughts at the first patch I came up with? I'm still just scratching the surface I'm sure.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn that clip sounds awesome.

Would you mind posting up the patch? And is that the AxeFx directly into the sound card? I always wonder how guys get them to sound so present direct.


----------



## moshwitz (Feb 14, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I started from scratch. I built a chain that was: TS808 --> Diezel --> 'German 4x12' --> Condensor Mic. That's about it.



Right on...did you have to use a gate? do you get the same amount of hiss, like you would most likely get if you were running on the real world equivalent of that chain? or does it give you like, the best of that gear without all the noise?

man, I think I'm really getting sold on this thing
MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Damn that clip sounds awesome.
> 
> Would you mind posting up the patch? And is that the AxeFx directly into the sound card? I always wonder how guys get them to sound so present direct.



Thanks Mike. Yes it's direct into my Firepod's line in. 

I honestly have no idea how to post a patch yet. I don't have the software installed or even know how to interface the Axe-FX with my computer yet. Do I just run a midi cable from the Axe-FX to my Firepod (which acts as a soundcard)?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ahh, simple patch. 

That's pretty much as simple as I keep things. I'm using the Brit Pre model with delay and such, and a Jazz and a Fender Twin (I think that's what it is) as my clean.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks Mike. Yes it's direct into my Firepod's line in.
> 
> I honestly have no idea how to post a patch yet. I don't have the software installed or even know how to interface the Axe-FX with my computer yet. Do I just run a midi cable from the Axe-FX to my Firepod (which acts as a soundcard)?



You need a MIDI interface, I don't know if the Firepod has one or not. The interface should have an out and an in on it, and you just connect AxeFx out - > MIDI in AxeFx In - > MIDI out.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Ahh, simple patch.
> 
> That's pretty much as simple as I keep things. I'm using the Brit Pre model with delay and such, and a Jazz and a Fender Twin (I think that's what it is) as my clean.



Nice, yeah theres a ton of great clean tones on this. I'll spend time getting a good clean tone eventually, that wasnt my first priority since digitals always could do decent cleans, it was tube high-gain sounds where it always fell flat.

There's one preset on there that I think is a Hughes & Kettner Triamp MKII in all its muddy glory, but damn it sounds cool for mid-gain Rush type chorusy stuff. I look forward to hearing that one through my VHT (I think its one of the 'Euro' models).

Also I'm disappointed by the intelligent harmonizer on this. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but the one on my G-Force smokes this.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't messed with the harmonizer, not something I really need. I've been pretty pleased with the models though. The Dual Rectifier model still isn't quite right, for some reason that amp seems to be a bitch to get right in digital.

Have you tried the CAE model yet? It's pretty sweet, instant MoP tone.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dear god if I had the need/cash for something like this I'd be all over it... I can't really justify spending that much on something more than a guitar/amp when I'm not really even making music/earning anything with music though... Or at least right now, when I don't have cash 

Now if I can get my degree in psychology then I can see spending thousands of dollars on gear


----------



## sami (Feb 14, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> So Zimbloth Broke Down And Bought An Axe-Fx Ultra



I wish I could "break down" and buy one of these. You lucky punk!


----------



## JMP2203 (Feb 14, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Also I'm disappointed by the intelligent harmonizer on this. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but the one on my G-Force smokes this.



really? why?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2009)

About what time are you gonna be checking it out with the amp(s)?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> really? why?



I don't know why, the harmonizer just doesnt perform as it should. It has all the same parameters as my G-Force, but it doesnt sound natural like that does. Only complaint so far.



WarriorOfMetal said:


> About what time are you gonna be checking it out with the amp(s)?



I'm not sure yet, I'll txt you know when I get a better idea.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool, sounds good. I've really got nothing else going on today anyway.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 14, 2009)

zim, when you put it into your amp or your power amp, try with the power amp sims on and off. personally i think it sounds better with them ON. no reason to limit yourself if it sounds better. use your ears!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2009)

I just remembered the new firmware has a D60 model on it. Should I bring the real thing over for comparison?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2009)

Crucified said:


> zim, when you put it into your amp or your power amp, try with the power amp sims on and off. personally i think it sounds better with them ON. no reason to limit yourself if it sounds better. use your ears!



Cool Kev I'll try it both ways, thanks 



WarriorOfMetal said:


> I just remembered the new firmware has a D60 model on it. Should I bring the real thing over for comparison?



Nah, I don't think their aim is to get the exact tones down anyway. We both will know if it sounds close or not. I'm going on about 25 hours of no sleep right now so I don't even know how long I'll want to be there haha.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2009)

haha sounds good. i was at that point when i got together with josh, jason, and nerina last weekend


----------



## march (Feb 14, 2009)

Crucified said:


> zim, when you put it into your amp or your power amp, try with the power amp sims on and off. personally i think it sounds better with them ON. no reason to limit yourself if it sounds better. use your ears!



+1

I use it ON also ... for example, the 'sag', 'thump' and new 'bias' settings all influence the power amp section on the Axe-Fx. Really depends on the patch or the type of sound you're looking for (having it off on some patches might make it sound better), but it's a very powerful tool to add to the signal chain imho.


----------



## loktide (Feb 14, 2009)

that sounds really good considering you just had the units for a few hours  

that's also somewhat the kind of tone i'm after. love the saturation and the raw growling mids


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 14, 2009)

Per firmware 7.00, you should try presets;
284 Uber Chugga
330 Petrucci Rhythm
341 Blitzkrieg
343 XTC
373 Farfegnugen
(These numbers might be offset by +1, so try to look for Uber Chugga in 283 or 285)


They used to have a killer Powerball preset called Energyball that they took out in the newest patchbanks. It makes me a little sad. Oh yeah, make sure your input signal knob is turned up to where the signal is almost clipping. For me, that's about 1 o' clock on the knob.


Phi ^_^



P.S. One last thing, play with the cab and mic simulations. It makes a world of difference. For example, preset 116 is a Uberschall emulation. I didn't like it with the B7A Condenser mic, but it sounded great to me with the 58 Dynamic mic, and it didn't sound half bad with mic emulation turned off.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2009)

Just got back from trying the Axe-Fx thru my VHT poweramp. Mixed feelings honestly, I'll post more thoughts tomorrow I'm going on 40 hours of no sleep now. I can definitely say its a winner in the fx and recording department (apart from its harmonizer which gets a big ).



loktide said:


> that sounds really good considering you just had the units for a few hours
> 
> that's also somewhat the kind of tone i'm after. love the saturation and the raw growling mids



Thanks man, I'm sure I'll come up with some newer better sounds which I'll be happy to post soon. 



BigPhi84 said:


> Per firmware 7.00, you should try presets;
> 284 Uber Chugga
> 330 Petrucci Rhythm
> 341 Blitzkrieg
> ...



I tried those. Some of them were cool, some not so much. 



BigPhi84 said:


> They used to have a killer Powerball preset called Energyball that they took out in the newest patchbanks. It makes me a little sad. Oh yeah, make sure your input signal knob is turned up to where the signal is almost clipping. For me, that's about 1 o' clock on the knob.



I have the Energyball (Powerball) preset in my 7.00 Ultra. I think it sounds pretty lifeless and weak no matter what I do. Not one of the better sounds the Axe-Fx has to offer IMO.



BigPhi84 said:


> P.S. One last thing, play with the cab and mic simulations. It makes a world of difference. For example, preset 116 is a Uberschall emulation. I didn't like it with the B7A Condenser mic, but it sounded great to me with the 58 Dynamic mic, and it didn't sound half bad with mic emulation turned off.



It's kind of weird, so far the only cab/mic combo I really like for metal is the 'German 4x12' with one of those condenser mics (R something). Some sound like they could be usable with a little tweaking though.


----------



## thadood (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha, that's strange. The only cab I like is the V30 cab. Everything else has a weird voicing to me.

And, what I don't understand.. is that mic is a Royer R121. It's a ribbon mic, not a condenser. I just found it amusing that it's always listed as a condenser with the AFX =p


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Feb 15, 2009)

actually i was looking into getting this unit, but after looking at the price tag for wut i was gonna use it for ehh ill pass


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 15, 2009)

Really? What's the preset number for the Energyball?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2009)

Grats on the new gear man 

That clip sounded pretty beast too


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Really? What's the preset number for the Energyball?



I dont know but its there somewhere. You dont need the preset, just edit the amp type and scroll until you get to the Energyball.


----------



## budda (Feb 15, 2009)

hey nick: sleep. it's good for you.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2009)

budda said:


> hey nick: sleep. it's good for you.



I did last night.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 15, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I don't know why, the harmonizer just doesnt perform as it should. It has all the same parameters as my G-Force, but it doesnt sound natural like that does. Only complaint so far.



Where are you putting the harmonizer in your chain? Try it pre-cab if you haven't done so already, that might help.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 15, 2009)

Or another thing to try is if the problem is it's tracking of the notes, is put the harmonizer where you want it, then run a row of shunts into the harmonizer and set the input on the harmonizer to that, so it's tracking a dry signal, but processing where you want it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Where are you putting the harmonizer in your chain? Try it pre-cab if you haven't done so already, that might help.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Or another thing to try is if the problem is it's tracking of the notes, is put the harmonizer where you want it, then run a row of shunts into the harmonizer and set the input on the harmonizer to that, so it's tracking a dry signal, but processing where you want it.



Great advice fellas, I'll look into that thanks


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, what they said. The pitch tracking on the AFX is actually superb.


----------



## thadood (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to throw some observations I made tonight in, seeing as it's the first time I've hooked the AFX up to my power amp and cab since firmware 7.00 came out.

I absolutely did not like the Deliverance 60 model through my cab.
I loved the Uberschall.
I realized that riding the master volume on the amp model while running through a tube amp kills the life and dynamics of the tone. Backing it up a little shy of noon while keeping the sag parameter low made a big difference. Just had to boost the mix output by about 7dB to make up for the loss of volume. I'll reserve riding the master volume to clean amps.
The damp parameter becomes more alive when the master volume is down, too. As does the deep parameter.
The Mark IV models came off as too thick. Like, a muddy mass.
The 5150 model sounds.. like a 5150. I'm impressed with the accuracy, but not too keen on the 5150's tone, anyway.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2009)

I recorded a little clip with the infamous BKP loaded RG2228 (Cold Sweat). Check it out. The riffs in here are complete random jibberish, I apologize in advance. I was more just looking to test out tones. This tone stack is different than the clip I posted yesterday.

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/axefx_02.mp3[/media]

Think the drums are too loud in the mix maybe? BTW the 'bass' is just the RG8 pitch shifted.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 16, 2009)

That sounds pretty good! I think I'm liking that CS8, too.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> That sounds pretty good! I think I'm liking that CS8, too.



Thanks dude, I think the tone is pretty cool.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 16, 2009)

Man Nick that sounds massive.


----------



## Gregk (Feb 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I recorded a little clip with the infamous BKP loaded RG2228 (Cold Sweat). Check it out. The riffs in here are complete random jibberish, I apologize in advance. I was more just looking to test out tones. This tone stack is different than the clip I posted yesterday.
> 
> [MEDIA]http://www.nemecide.com/axefx_02.mp3[/MEDIA]
> Think the drums are too loud in the mix maybe? BTW the 'bass' is just the RG8 pitch shifted.



Holy shit dude. That's ballsy as hell.

And I think the drums are fine.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2009)

Gregk said:


> Holy shit dude. That's ballsy as hell.
> 
> And I think the drums are fine.



Thanks Greg, glad you liked it.

I recorded a new riff, it is kind of plain but someone asked me to record a simple riff so they could solo over it for a class and I obliged. Another improv like the rest. Check it out on page 1, I'm putting all the clips there. 

I look forward to trying this with my main guitars (theyre currently @ my bandmate's place) and recording some Nemecide stuff w/ it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 16, 2009)

That sounds rad as dude... very nice stuff


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

holy fuckballs, Zim!

the RG2228 clip sounded like pure fuckingawesome!

the tone sounds great too, much more "real" and large-sounding than the first clip you posted, and really clear!

and damn that&#180;s an awesome riff too!

only complaint is that the drums are still pretty low in the mix, but the good part about that is that i get to hear more of the awesome guitars haha 

i&#180;ve had to listen to the clip like 5 times over now, it&#180;s just that awesome!

i&#180;m liking the cold sweat too! 

edit: just noticed, and listened to, the third clip, and that sounds awesome as well!

you&#180;re a helluva player too, that&#180;s pretty tight! 

now, record a whole song, pump the bass (or "bass") track a little, and get the drums up loud enough to work with the guitars, and we&#180;re talking awesomesauce here!

i so need an axe-fx now. more than ever!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> holy fuckballs, Zim!
> 
> the RG2228 clip sounded like pure fuckingawesome!
> 
> ...



Thanks man. Yeah I had no idea the Cold Sweat would be THIS brutal. It sounded awesome in my old RG2610E but not quite this aggressive. It's probably because of the added maple/mass of the RG8.

You think the drums are soft? Hrm, not the kick drum certainly right? I'll look into it tomorrow I've been at it all night.

Oh and thanks for the compliments on the playing, but those clips were just gibberish, but be sure to check out our CD when it's done


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

they&#180;re not soft, it&#180;s just not loud enough to compete with the volume of the guitars, that&#180;s all 

i might buy the cd if it&#180;s my taste, i&#180;m kinda picky about things that i "should" be liking... like i can&#180;t stand lamb of god for some reason


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> they´re not soft, it´s just not loud enough to compete with the volume of the guitars, that´s all
> 
> i might buy the cd if it´s my taste, i´m kinda picky about things that i "should" be liking... like i can´t stand lamb of god for some reason



Well if you want to buy the CD, thats cool too. I just meant check out some of the material from the CD when it's done (samples, whatever) 

I'm not into Lamb of God at all myself. Some of my bandmates dig 'em but it's not for me.


----------



## Harry (Feb 16, 2009)

How's the noise gate working for ya btw?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> How's the noise gate working for ya btw?



The noise gate works flawless, then again there's no tube preamp so there's not a lot of noise to begin with. 100% silent when you want it to be.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The noise gate works flawless, then again there's no tube preamp so there's not a lot of noise to begin with. 100% silent when you want it to be.



Even though there's no tube, I've found some other modelers algorithms are noisy when cranking the drive/gain.

With the AFX, the great algorithms, the "special secret sauce" on the front input, plus the noise gate, you can create some "impossible" (as Bulb put it) tones from it. Ultra high gain, and ultra quiet when you stop. It is


----------



## Cancer (Feb 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Or another thing to try is if the problem is it's tracking of the notes, is put the harmonizer where you want it, then run a row of shunts into the harmonizer and set the input on the harmonizer to that, so it's tracking a dry signal, but processing where you want it.



Cool idea... I'll have to remember that when I get mine.



zimbloth said:


> I recorded a little clip with the infamous BKP loaded RG2228 (Cold Sweat). Check it out. The riffs in here are complete random jibberish, I apologize in advance. I was more just looking to test out tones. This tone stack is different than the clip I posted yesterday.
> 
> [media]http://www.nemecide.com/axefx_02.mp3[/media]
> 
> Think the drums are too loud in the mix maybe? BTW the 'bass' is just the RG8 pitch shifted.



The last note of that clip kicked me squarely in the nuts.....


----------



## technomancer (Feb 16, 2009)

You are definitely not helping my Axe GAS Nick


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The noise gate works flawless, then again there's no tube preamp so there's not a lot of noise to begin with. 100% silent when you want it to be.



See, I found the noise gate crap on it  I tried turning down the gain naturally, and got some wicked brutal tones from it, but I can't get a good pinch harmonic out of a lower gain rhythm tone, and I'm a pinch harmonic whore so I need those


----------



## sepherus (Feb 16, 2009)

Fuck! These sounds are amazing! I think i may have to look into unloading some stuff so i can get a standard. I don't think the extra stuff on the ultra is really worth it for me.


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2009)

That sounds great, Nick!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> That sounds great, Nick!





sepherus said:


> Fuck! These sounds are amazing! I think i may have to look into unloading some stuff so i can get a standard. I don't think the extra stuff on the ultra is really worth it for me.



Thanks Rick, Jason. 

I recommend the Ultra over the Standard. It seems as if the Standard is not a priority to them and isn't getting as many updates/upgrades. The Ultra has some cool additional fx but the real reason its better is the faster processor and 6x the memory just allows it to do so much more longterm.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> See, I found the noise gate crap on it  I tried turning down the gain naturally, and got some wicked brutal tones from it, but I can't get a good pinch harmonic out of a lower gain rhythm tone, and I'm a pinch harmonic whore so I need those



Well it's definitely not crap and it should work like a charm, perhaps you have noisy pickups or not the best shielding or something. The 8-string has Bare Knuckles in it which are super quiet so maybe that helps, although the Caparison wasn't noisy at all either. 



technomancer said:


> You are definitely not helping my Axe GAS Nick





Cancer said:


> The last note of that clip kicked me squarely in the nuts.....







OzoneJunkie said:


> Even though there's no tube, I've found some other modelers algorithms are noisy when cranking the drive/gain.
> 
> With the AFX, the great algorithms, the "special secret sauce" on the front input, plus the noise gate, you can create some "impossible" (as Bulb put it) tones from it. Ultra high gain, and ultra quiet when you stop. It is


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Well it's definitely not crap and it should work like a charm, perhaps you have noisy pickups or not the best shielding or something. The 8-string has Bare Knuckles in it which are super quiet so maybe that helps, although the Caparison wasn't noisy at all either.



Well, I've tried 4+ guitars through it and the same deal. And I guess I don't mean crap, let me put it another way: For a $2k+ (Canadian, shipping, customs, etc) piece of gear, the noise gate on it is no better than an NS-2. I have made improvements by lowering the ratio so it doesn't make it DEAD silent so the issue isn't as noticeable. And it's not squealing like microphonic pickups, it's just high gain buzz. It just doesn't gate fast enough, that's my only issue, and I've got it set up like a Decimator so it's tracking an empty row. I'm sure it's just something I'm doing because no one else has this issue, same with my recording woes  My live tones fucking slay though.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I recommend the Ultra over the Standard. It seems as if the Standard is not a priority to them and isn't getting as many updates/upgrades. The Ultra has some cool additional fx but the real reason its better is the faster processor and 6x the memory just allows it to do so much more longterm.



the axe standard gets the same amount of updates. no difference in service. the biggest difference is the amounts of effects and such. Also the limit will eventually be reached where it can no longer handle any new amps and such.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 16, 2009)

The biggest thing for metal heads that would make a difference is the lack of a separate noise gate besides the one on the input. The Ultra has 2 gate/expander blocks you can place anywhere. I just wish I could figure out the voodoo behind it to get it gating like everyone else


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 16, 2009)

So Nick, is the Axe-Fx Ultra a keeper for you yet or are you still undecided about it? 

Phi ^_^


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> So Nick, is the Axe-Fx Ultra a keeper for you yet or are you still undecided about it?
> 
> Phi ^_^



I'm probably keeping it but I'm not sold on it as a live amp yet, just doesn't sound as alive or 3D as my VHT. I love the tightness, clarity and tone but it still sounds processed. When I disable the speaker emulation and/or virtual poweramp it really loses it's magic, but when I have it all on it sounds 2D. So, I don't know.

I'm definitely sold on it in the studio and as an fx-processor (you can expect my G-Force to be on eBay shortly if I keep this). If I still use a traditional tube head/cab setup, I could still use the Axe-FX @ shows - running it through the house PA or stage monitors in addition to my head/cab. Or if it's a shitty venue where bringing my Pittbull would be a waste of time/hassle I could just go direct and get a very good sound.

However, it would be amazing if I could get a tone I was happy with just with the Axe-FX and a tube poweramp, that would definitely be insanely convenient and cost-effective. I still have much to learn about the unit though so I'm definitely not giving up, but so far so good in general


----------



## Harry (Feb 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The noise gate works flawless, then again there's no tube preamp so there's not a lot of noise to begin with. 100% silent when you want it to be.



It's good to hear man
Apparently some people are less than impressed with the noise gate Line 6 is using on their X3, and I imagine it's pretty cool not needing an outboard noisegate like some guys seem to need on their X3.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I've tried 4+ guitars through it and the same deal. And I guess I don't mean crap, let me put it another way: For a $2k+ (Canadian, shipping, customs, etc) piece of gear, the noise gate on it is no better than an NS-2. I have made improvements by lowering the ratio so it doesn't make it DEAD silent so the issue isn't as noticeable. And it's not squealing like microphonic pickups, it's just high gain buzz. It just doesn't gate fast enough, that's my only issue, and I've got it set up like a Decimator so it's tracking an empty row. I'm sure it's just something I'm doing because no one else has this issue, same with my recording woes  My live tones fucking slay though.



funny you should say that actually, because it sounds like there are some parameters or something you need to mess with...

have you seen the video of bulb showing the axe fx through his vht power amp/orange cab, playing his rg 2228? it´s really gainy, but he shows how fast the gate is, and it´s like CLINGING to the notes. he then shows how it´s too tight for soloing, and does some soloing stuff, where you really hear how tight the gate is. he even says so himself, it´s like the gate is choking the notes, which is why it´s just his rhythm tone 

so yeah, maybe you should mess with the gate some more? cuz´ misha made it cling to the guitar signal like shit on velcro, tighter/faster than any gate i´ve ever heard!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 17, 2009)

All the Attack, Release and Hold parameters are at their minimum settings


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> All the Attack, Release and Hold parameters are at their minimum settings



are there different "units" that can be used as gates? i know there´s the input noise gate, but that´s a subtle one i´m guessing. then i´m sure there´s the gate/expander that can track the input signal like a decimator pedal (which is what you said you did?)

are you using the input noise gate and the gate/expander at the same time, so you´re removing the noise on both sides of the distortion?

that´s all i can think of really, not having the experience to really pin-point any problems


----------



## Decipher (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds pretty sweet there Nick! The Coldsweat's in the RG2228 clip sure do make a difference!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2009)

Decipher said:


> Sounds pretty sweet there Nick! The Coldsweat's in the RG2228 clip sure do make a difference!



Thanks dude, yeah they sure do. It was ultra compressed, noisy, muddy and bland with the EMG 808s. It was definitely worth the wait. If anything EMG should use an 81 in the bridge, IMO.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 19, 2009)

So Nick is the AxeFX a huge step up from a Line 6 Vetta II in your opinion? Or would you still suggest a tube head if i'm unhappy with my heavy/hi gain sounds currently.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> So Nick is the AxeFX a huge step up from a Line 6 Vetta II in your opinion? Or would you still suggest a tube head if i'm unhappy with my heavy/hi gain sounds currently.



The Axe-FX blows away the Vetta or any Line 6 product in my opinion. It's just in a whole other league in terms of realism in its feel, tone, and sophistication. The Axe-FX paired up with a nice poweramp I think would be pretty ultimate. The VHT 2/50/2 or 2/90/2 come to mind for the elite grade stuff, but some people swear by the unit w/ solid state poweramps as well.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The Axe-FX blows away the Vetta or any Line 6 product in my opinion. It's just in a whole other league in terms of realism in its feel, tone, and sophistication. The Axe-FX paired up with a nice poweramp I think would be pretty ultimate. The VHT 2/50/2 or 2/90/2 come to mind for the elite grade stuff, but some people swear by the unit w/ solid state poweramps as well.



How about a Mesa Simul-Class 2:90?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

jaxadam said:


> How about a Mesa Simul-Class 2:90?



I've owned and loved the Mesa 2:90, but KT88s have so much more headroom, power, low-end tightness/punch, and less coloration than 6L6s. With KT88s you don't get much power tube distortion which really lets the preamp do its thing with maximum impact. 

A Mesa could work, their poweramps are _great_, but I think a more transparent poweramp like the VHT 2/90/2 would yield the best results with an Axe-FX. The concensus seems to be that the VHT/Freyette poweramps are pretty much as good as it gets.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you think that with that much headroom, and no colouration of the tone, you would use power amp sims on the Axe? Thinking about putting KT88's in my TS100 if possible. Wouldn't be the same as a 2/90/2, but still a lot cheaper


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Do you think that with that much headroom, and no colouration of the tone, you would use power amp sims on the Axe? Thinking about putting KT88's in my TS100 if possible. Wouldn't be the same as a 2/90/2, but still a lot cheaper



Absolutely JJ. When I ran it into the 'FX return' of my Pittbull UL (more or less a 2/90/2) it sounded much better keeping all the modeling on. I prefer to let the Axe-FX do its thing and just use the poweramp for power, punch, and tone.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2009)

You try it with keeping cab sims on as well? Didn't quite like it with cab sims on, but I didn't try all the cabs yet. I got a brutal tone dialed in live with power amp sims off though, I'll have to try some different combinations. One thing that would be cool if if he made different power amp sims, so you could swap the power amp from one amp to use with a pre-amp from something else.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Having heard both Cynic and Meshuggah use the axe/fx live yesterday. I can safely say it sounds awesome live


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still only scratching the surface on my Axe-FX so I'll have more information about the unit in a live context soon. I've had the Axe for 6 days now and I've only had time to use it for 2-3 of those days.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the Honeymoon over yet? Any new thoughts oh wise Zimbloth? 

must fight off my axefx gas....cough, cough getting weak...


----------



## Ishan (Mar 5, 2009)

I considered maybe 12/15 times selling all my rigs to get an Ultra. I'm fighting the GAS but this thing, if it's as good as people says it is would be perfect for me. Killer sound @ low volume and the possibility to play live through my SS PA and guitar cab setup.
Hard to resist


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 5, 2009)

i still wanna hear this in a death metal context


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 5, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> Is the Honeymoon over yet? Any new thoughts oh wise Zimbloth?
> 
> must fight off my axefx gas....cough, cough getting weak...



The honeymoon period is definitely over but I'm still loving it, it just depends on the application. As a direct recording device and a world-class fx unit it's absolutely incredible. As a live amp through a poweramp or PA, it's very good but it still leaves a lot to be desired for me. I got usable tones that I could definitely be happy with if need be, but whenever I'd compare it to the VHT, Diezel, and Marshalls I have on hand, it's apparently it's lacking that 3D quality and sounds very processed.

So, yes I'm most definitely keeping it as it just made my G-Force unnecessary and I'm using it to record my band's first CD. And while I could use it live direct to the house sound, I'd still prefer to use an all-tube head cab.



Sepultorture said:


> i still wanna hear this in a death metal context



Well my band has a lot of death metal stuff going on in it, when the CD is done you'll get to check it out. We're going 100% Axe-FX.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 6, 2009)

I got one and I agree with this 100%. From a live perspective, the funny thing about the Axe is, that it sounds best with the power amp and cabinet simulations on, even when you're running it through a real power amp and a real cabinet. Turn these off, and the thing seems to get fizzy and weird. 



zimbloth said:


> The honeymoon period is definitely over but I'm still loving it, it just depends on the application. As a direct recording device and a world-class fx unit it's absolutely incredible. As a live amp through a poweramp or PA, it's very good but it still leaves a lot to be desired for me. I got usable tones that I could definitely be happy with if need be, but whenever I'd compare it to the VHT, Diezel, and Marshalls I have on hand, it's apparently it's lacking that 3D quality and sounds very processed.
> 
> So, yes I'm most definitely keeping it as it just made my G-Force unnecessary and I'm using it to record my band's first CD. And while I could use it live direct to the house sound, I'd still prefer to use an all-tube head cab.
> 
> ...


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats on the clip with the coldsweats dude. The bottom end holds together really well. BIG tone really in your face. I hear what you are saying about it being 2D but its still really natural sounding and for brutal shit like this I prefer the tone to be right up front rather than have too much spatial depth around it. I'm sure recording with the axe fx ultra is easier than splitting your signal to 3 different miked cabinets and heads too!! Sounds killer dude


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i still wanna hear this in a death metal context



Go listen to Severed Savior


----------



## Joel (Mar 7, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Go listen to Severed Savior


 

I didn't know they were using them.
wow


----------



## Panterica (Mar 7, 2009)

no pics?



wtf 

lol


----------



## Christopher (Mar 7, 2009)

Grendel said:


> I got one and I agree with this 100%. From a live perspective, the funny thing about the Axe is, that it sounds best with the power amp and cabinet simulations on, even when you're running it through a real power amp and a real cabinet. Turn these off, and the thing seems to get fizzy and weird.



That's what led me to a solid state power amp. I was using tubes but I liked to keep the power amp sims on because the tubes weren't adding enough but they were adding a little. I never liked the cab sims on though unless running direct.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 7, 2009)

Christopher said:


> That's what led me to a solid state power amp. I was using tubes but I liked to keep the power amp sims on because the tubes weren't adding enough but they were adding a little. I never liked the cab sims on though unless running direct.



This makes a lot of sense. What kind of solid state amp are you using?


----------



## Christopher (Mar 7, 2009)

Grendel said:


> This makes a lot of sense. What kind of solid state amp are you using?



I'm running a Carvin DCM 600. I was running a Peavey Classic 50/50 and I liked it but it just didn't color the sound enough at the volumes I play at so I just preferred having the power amp sims on.


----------



## Harry (Apr 5, 2009)

A bit of a bump.
Say if I wanted to do just, fairly simple pitch shifter stuff, like the solo on Killing In The Name or just that usual raise it a octave type thing, does the Axe FX easily cope?
Is it only the really complex pitch shifting stuff that isn't to your liking?
I wasn't totally sure how you meant that from your wording, just need a little clarification.
For someone like me who isn't overly concerned about the best in pitch shifter/harmonizer tone and just wants something that is better than the one in the Line 6 X3, would it be good?
I really have to toss up between a POD X3 Pro and an Axe right now, and being able to have a harmonizer/pitch shifter that at least works on chords is important to me, something the POD apparently can't do.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 5, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> A bit of a bump.
> Say if I wanted to do just, fairly simple pitch shifter stuff, like the solo on Killing In The Name or just that usual raise it a octave type thing, does the Axe FX easily cope?
> Is it only the really complex pitch shifting stuff that isn't to your liking?
> I wasn't totally sure how you meant that from your wording, just need a little clarification.
> ...



Yeah, the octave thing works great. With chords, it depends how complex the chord is and how far away you are changing the pitch. Still, it works much. much better than the Boss GT-3 I was using before.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 5, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> A bit of a bump.
> Say if I wanted to do just, fairly simple pitch shifter stuff, like the solo on Killing In The Name or just that usual raise it a octave type thing, does the Axe FX easily cope?


----------

